# Sleeping in your plumbing Van. I will be doing it.



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2500 Chevy 2009 cargo Van. I have it outfitted with shelfs and a small locker was also put into it at my request. I have all of my fittings in it as well as my tools, thousands of dollers in tools to say the least. It dawned on me that since I am working as a plumber after my full time job and spending my nights putting the work out to small businesses. That I would give my a appt up and move into it. I havent done it yet, but the pathway between the shelvs is just enought room to put a cott. Anyone else done this, draped some sheets over the tools and fittings and sleep in the isle.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Since I've had a couple of trucks including all my tools stolen its not such a bad idea

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

ya,i once lived in a van down by the river....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> ya,i once lived in a van down by the river....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

commute to work would b short :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

30 years ago we were driving Caddy's and living the good life. Now we're sleeping in our vans :furious: keep stringing that pex boys :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*You are a glutton for punishment*

you have to be jokeing....
what would possess you to do that??

if you actually do this, I suggest you find a way to hang
your sewer cables outside on the roof...:yes:

if you are looking for a cheap rent, why not just rent a storage unit for about 150 a month and park yourself and the van in there???

that means of course you are not married or have any interests in finding anyone to put up with you either...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Shower?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'll pass, I like to be warm and sleep away from my sewer machine in winter. In summer I like to be cool and yet still sleep away from my sewer machine. If you wanted to save money, you could get an old camper and park it at an rv lot.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

You could start a new franchise- 

'Danny Bonaduce, The homeless Plumbers'


Seriously, I can't figure out how you could possibly think this is a good idea.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Forget what these guys say, I think it is a great idea. :no:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You might think about doing an intro. . . just sayin'.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It would set such a bad image for your company. Once the word gets out you are a vagrant, I don't think it will help. If you are already working a full time job, it seems you should be able to afford a garage.

The trade already has enough bad image, let's not add to it with a homeless plumber.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*sleeping in van*

sure i have slept in the van.only when i had too much fun at the bar.never drink and drive


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> 30 years ago we were driving Caddy's and living the good life. Now we're sleeping in our vans :furious: keep stringing that pex boys :thumbsup:


NH please tell me your gonna give us Florida guys a free pass on this one.... Its not our fault copper 's..... anywhere south of the FL border.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Really? Live in your work truck. A plumber that lives and works out of his truck, is like being the 3rd chair tuba player in the Des Moines pops. You'll always have work, but you're not getting laid. Just sayin'.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There's some sort of irony in your username, and you're future plans for residing in your vehicle.....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Where are you going to shower? I get mighty smelly after a hard day's plumbing.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Truck stop! 


Just stay away from the goo on the floor. That's not soap buildup!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Truck stop!
> 
> 
> Just stay away from the goo on the floor. That's not soap buildup!


How do you know?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

VanCityPlumber said:


> I recently purchased a 2500 Chevy 2009 cargo Van. I have it outfitted with shelfs and a small locker was also put into it at my request. I have all of my fittings in it as well as my tools, thousands of dollers in tools to say the least. It dawned on me that since I am working as a plumber after my full time job and spending my nights putting the work out to small businesses. That I would give my a appt up and move into it. I havent done it yet, but the pathway between the shelvs is just enought room to put a cott. Anyone else done this, draped some sheets over the tools and fittings and sleep in the isle.


 I have actually been considering either converting mine or purchasing a new cutaway with a custom sleeper cab. Some of my projects can be 600-miles away and I often leave after a normal work day to drive there. I do carry a 12 volt fan and Therm-A-Rest pad in the back that my wife uses when she travels with me. As for living in it full-time, ARE YOU NUTS?

Mark


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I took my old plumbing truck camping in the mountains once and froze my arse off! It was like being in a refrigerator. I think i would have been warmer sleeping under the stars.:yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.vandwellers.org/


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> http://www.vandwellers.org/


That beats the wiki page on toilet paper AWSOME

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> How do you know?


 
I had a "goo" moment one time after a trip to chillicothe easyriders rodeo.


Those showers do more to me than clean the dirt off me! 

^^

Song


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> http://www.vandwellers.org/


Wow what is this world coming to!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Shower?


I'm sure after every new shower install or repairs from Symmons TA-10 down to a leaky diverter etc will require a test 
If gas hits $5.00 per gallon and heating oils hits the same I may be sleeping in my van too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.phillyburbs.com/news/loc...ry/03/homeless-man-found-dead-in-his-van.html


Doesn't seem like a good idea. Didn't work for this guy.....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

When I used to frame a house and do the plumbing I had a trailer set up to haul all my tools in and also to sleep in. Had 4 of those Walmart 5 gallon water jugs to clean up with, a propane cook stove and my 12 volt refrigerator from when I drove OTR. camping out with the guys was fun. We would work during the day, fish and get drunk at night.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So where would you get your mail delivered to.....

On another note you better always collect cash fro your customers because they will never be able to mail you a check.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Singinnn*

:whistling2:
One of these nights 
One of these crazy old nights 
We're gonna find out 
Pretty mama 
What turns on your lights 
The full moon is calling 
The fever is high 
And the wicked wind whispers 
And moans :blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> So where would you get your mail delivered to.....
> 
> On another note you better always collect cash fro your customers because they will never be able to mail you a check.


Or just sleep in the van in their driveway. That way the customer can save a stamp and just slide it through the window.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

"All finished yer shower install, ma'am, now just gonna try it out to make sure it don't leak. Maybe grab me a towel and after you can show me where you want that laundry box hooked up! Did I mention I lived in my van...down by the river?!!"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe if you tow one of these behind it.

http://www.sportsmobile.com/


----------



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

Why not move into a mens shelter and not even work? :thumbup: No gas, no insurance, no work, no truck maintenance. Might not have any dignity left buy me thinks your already lacking in that department if your considering living in your work van. :laughing:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

3Peasdrain said:


> sure i have slept in the van.only when i had too much fun at the bar.never drink and drive


Did that a couple of times my self in my wild young and single days. Used to keep a cot in the back just for the occasion. And once I had a big job that was a couple hours drive away, stayed overnight in the truck, finished up the job the next morning, saving time & $$$ by sleeping in the truck on the job.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Really? Live in your work truck. A plumber that lives and works out of his truck, is like being the 3rd chair tuba player in the Des Moines pops. You'll always have work, but you're not getting laid. Just sayin'.


I knew and worked with another plumber who would sleep in the truck after a good night at the bar...One time he picked up a gal at the bar, brought her out to the truck and got lucky...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> I knew and worked with another plumber who would sleep in the truck after a good night at the bar...One time he picked up a gal at the bar, brought her out to the truck and got lucky...


I guess that depends on what you consider "lucky".

Mark


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

what is your day job? you have 2 jobs. i can understand sleeping in your van if you are to far from home to make back. if you are a tightwad i can understand. i used to do it. in the summer. in indiana small state parks don't have any attendants after 9 or 10 pm. just cruise in and camp. i'm an early riser so i'm out early. pop your tent, go take shower and leave early. what's not to like. find someone that will let you camp on their property. most walmarts encourage rv's to camp in the parking lot. what a deal. breid...........:rockon:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure we all slept in the van now and then. I remember being so busy one winter with all the freeze up and burst pipe calls in Boston area I slept in my van for a few hours in a Mcdonalds parking lot because I figured I would get a little more sleep if I stayed put rather than drive 1 hour home then fight 2 hours of traffic the next morning just to get back. Boy did I make money that week :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sleeping In Your Van*

Sure you can sleep in your van, if you don't mind sleeping ALONE. Me, I'll sleep in my bed with my honey...:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If push come to shove, I could live in a vehicle with no issue. 


No different than an RV, I could turn my box truck easily into a small living space.


All I need is access to a good breakfast, internet and a phone and I could do it. 

Wouldn't want to do it forever, but long enough to bankroll some money and get ahead of the game.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On a slow day I've taken a nap between jobs in my van...:laughing:
Sometimes I even grumble when they finally send me a job...

But at night I go home, shower,eat dinner, and go to bed...:thumbup:
Sorry but it's just the way I like to live...:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sure you can sleep in your van, if you don't mind sleeping ALONE. Me, I'll sleep in my bed with my honey...:yes:


The first time I read this post, I thought it said "homey":laughing:


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. I probably will be renting a room, for around 200 a month, and then spend my nights plumbing. It may not be good for long term, but I can see doing it in the short while.


----------

